# Urgent: I need a GUI fstab Editor



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Debian Sid KDE, and I am in urgent need of a GUI FSTAB editor.

I need one where I can configure everything about a partition, like its mount point, mount permissions, ownership details, read/write permissions, etc.

I stumbled upon a python script which is there in Ubuntu Hardy repos in google search(first page) when I was looking for a solution to the ubuntu hardy bug by which it doesn't automount all partitions by default. I installed it in ubuntu and it was awssome. But I can't find its name now even after 100 google searches. It has just mysteriously disappeared from the internet.

Please tell me where I can find it, or some other similar software. I need it for Debian Sid KDE, and I would appriciate it if it were a QT App.

*Unless I get this app soon, I can't edit anything in my FAT32 and NTFS partitons and I am experiencing a disc space crunch. I need to burn stuff soon. Please please tell me where I can get an fstab editor.

And NO, I don't want instructions to edit fstab manually.*


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 16, 2008)

Gobby
*gobby.0x539.de/trac/

and another crazy idea from me
Boot with a Ubuntu live cd and use gedit there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Gobby
> *gobby.0x539.de/trac/
> 
> and another crazy idea from me
> Boot with a Ubuntu live cd and use gedit there


Dude, I DONT want a text editor.
*I need a GUI. A GUI which is MOUSE CONFIGURABLE*

And as I said, I stumbled across this certain software written in python with the words py and volume(or was it partition ?) in its name which was available in default ubuntu repositories. It was never to be seen again. I really want it now. The two days I spent with it were AWSSOME.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

Are you looking for pysdm?



> Graphical Storage Device Manager
> PySDM is a PyGTK Storage Device Manager that allows full customization of hard
> disk mountpoints whitout manually access to fstab.
> It also allows the creation of udev rules for dynamic configuration of storage
> devices



Alternative:
Disk Manager
Disk manager is a simple filesystem configurator that allows you to:
Automatically detect new partitions at startup.
Fully manage configuration of filesystem.
Enable/disable write support for NTFS (needs ntfs-3g installed).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

^^Thats the one I guess.
Now all I need to do is to search the net for a debain .deb package 

w00t! There was no debian deb package, so I compiled from source and made a .deb package myself. Anyone who wants it can ask me for it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 16, 2008)

Mujhe dede yaar. Also tell me from where i can learn how to create deb packages easily.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2008)

^^You do everythin same till make . then you do checkinstall or something like that.. But thats not the best way to make .deb packs..  *fullcirclemagazine.org/2008/04/24/one-year-of-full-circle/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

I still forgot to correct dependencies. I have NO idea what they are. I need to redo the building after checking into Ubuntu version .deb for dependency data.


----------

